# Gritty Urban Model Shoot - Houston TX



## DiskoJoe (May 16, 2011)

Wood Paneling by DiskoJoe, on Flickr




What's Your Angle??? by DiskoJoe, on Flickr




POSTER WALL by DiskoJoe, on Flickr

Peep the rest on Flickr......

Jessica Wahlquist - No Flash Photo Shoot - a set on Flickr


----------



## Markw (May 17, 2011)

The last one is definately the best.  It's a shame about that log though.  They look almost underexposed.  The colors are extremely washed out.  I'd say fix them and you have yourself a winner with the last one there!  :thumbsup:

Mark


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 17, 2011)

Markw said:


> The last one is definately the best.  It's a shame about that log though.  They look almost underexposed.  The colors are extremely washed out.  I'd say fix them and you have yourself a winner with the last one there!  :thumbsup:
> 
> Mark



Thanks for the comment. The last one had a green tint applied which may be why you think it looks washed out. I had some other edits without as much green on the Flickr. Plus there was no flash used. Next time I would really like to have some flash to light up pics like this taken in shadows.


----------



## Derrel (May 17, 2011)

I went thru the Flickr set and looked at the images. There are a number of technical and artistic issues, like focus, white balance, and choice of framing, that keep cropping up. I'm not sure if you're seeing the heavy green color cast many of the photos have; you might be able to eliminate some of that color cast by using a photo filter effect, like an 85-series orange filter. The ones with missed focus are not too salvageable. I thought that your exposures were a bit too variable for a consistent feel for the shoot.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 17, 2011)

Derrel said:


> I went thru the Flickr set and looked at the images. There are a number of technical and artistic issues, like focus, white balance, and choice of framing, that keep cropping up. I'm not sure if you're seeing the heavy green color cast many of the photos have; you might be able to eliminate some of that color cast by using a photo filter effect, like an 85-series orange filter. The ones with missed focus are not too salvageable. I thought that your exposures were a bit too variable for a consistent feel for the shoot.



The green tint on most was intentional and not an exposure or filter issue. But i will look into the filters that you suggested. I have been interested in using different types of filter but am some what hesitant to buy any given the cost and uncertainty about quality. I also understand about some of the focus issues. not everything came out they way i would have ideally wanted. this is the down side of using used lens.

as for framing, any suggestions? maybe something you did like or something you might have done differently? Im open to suggestion. this was the first model shoot I ever did.

Also anyone have any lighting tips? I had no flash for this shoot but would like to adapt some lighting into future shoots but dont know where to start.


----------



## Markw (May 17, 2011)

When Derrel reccommended you use a filter, I think he meant a digital one, not one on the lens.  The focus problem is not because it was a used lens.  Many people on the forum will attest to getting beautiful quality from any and all lenses as far as focus goes.  You just have to check it on the screen to make sure it is focused.  If not, do it again.  As for lighting, I think the main thing is to make sure the model's face is lit up.  A general rule is to have the lights, whatever form they may be, at a 45 degree angle (left or right depending on the orientation of the model).

Sorry this wasnt too in-depth.  I'm on a short time limit at the moment.
Mark


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 18, 2011)

Markw said:


> When Derrel reccommended you use a filter, I think he meant a digital one, not one on the lens.  The focus problem is not because it was a used lens.  Many people on the forum will attest to getting beautiful quality from any and all lenses as far as focus goes.  You just have to check it on the screen to make sure it is focused.  If not, do it again.  As for lighting, I think the main thing is to make sure the model's face is lit up.  A general rule is to have the lights, whatever form they may be, at a 45 degree angle (left or right depending on the orientation of the model).
> 
> Sorry this wasnt too in-depth.  I'm on a short time limit at the moment.
> Mark


 
The AF on my sigma is a little busted. Sometimes you have to switch it to manual to get the focal point to go to where you want and not get hung up. 

I would really like to get some more specific recommendations on lighting. This is very foreign to me but something I need to learn to adapt to my shoots.


----------



## Derrel (May 18, 2011)

Yes, I meant a digital photo filter effect, like an 85-series (orange) Photoshop filter effect, to counteract the green cast. A greenish cast is almost never a good idea with a blonde woman...it just looks...bad. As far as nailing focus...that's a pretty critical factor in a shoot like this...if the focus is off too much, the shot's a kill-file frame, IMHO.  When working in open shaded conditions (from trees, buildings, land geography,or a combo of factors), the light on a model is typically "flat", and low in contrast, and that means it's harder to focus, either for an AF system, or using the human hand and eyes and the focusing ring...most focusing is done using the principle of contrast detection or phase detection, and when the actual subjetc matter is flat and low-contrast, performance tends to be less snappy than when in brighter and more-contrasty lighting.

His is your first model shoot, so there's surely some things you can learn from it. One thing is the exposures; a number of them seem too dark to me. In flat, low-contrast lighting, like open shaded conditions, you can OVER-expose, and get nice, lovely, pastel-like or simply "bright and airy" exposure looks in the pictures, simply by exposing more than  the light meter indicates. If you allow a brighter-l;ighted background to show up, it can be "blown out", sometimes to good effect.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 19, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Yes, I meant a digital photo filter effect, like an 85-series (orange) Photoshop filter effect, to counteract the green cast. A greenish cast is almost never a good idea with a blonde woman...it just looks...bad. As far as nailing focus...that's a pretty critical factor in a shoot like this...if the focus is off too much, the shot's a kill-file frame, IMHO.  When working in open shaded conditions (from trees, buildings, land geography,or a combo of factors), the light on a model is typically "flat", and low in contrast, and that means it's harder to focus, either for an AF system, or using the human hand and eyes and the focusing ring...most focusing is done using the principle of contrast detection or phase detection, and when the actual subjetc matter is flat and low-contrast, performance tends to be less snappy than when in brighter and more-contrasty lighting.
> 
> His is your first model shoot, so there's surely some things you can learn from it. One thing is the exposures; a number of them seem too dark to me. In flat, low-contrast lighting, like open shaded conditions, you can OVER-expose, and get nice, lovely, pastel-like or simply "bright and airy" exposure looks in the pictures, simply by exposing more than  the light meter indicates. If you allow a brighter-l;ighted background to show up, it can be "blown out", sometimes to good effect.



Thanks for the feedback, especially about the focusing tips. This was my first model shoot. So, yes, definitely a learning experience for many things.


----------

